# dental office



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

Is the lighting on 277. If so then absolutely.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have done 2 dental offices and we only had to use hospital grade mc in the patient care areas.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Doesn't this office have an electrical plan?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think best practice is to separate power and lighting circuits. But there isn't a code that says so.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Master Apprentice said:


> Is the lighting on 277. If so then absolutely.


I disagree. Lighting 277V, receptacles 120V. Different voltages=different circuits from different panels.


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

who knew


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you read the sections of the code pertaining to patient areas? I think you can. I haven't spent the 10-20 minutes in that code section either.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

electures said:


> I disagree. Lighting 277V, receptacles 120V. Different voltages=different circuits from different panels.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Funny thing about that 277V receptacle configuration is that it might be used in a ptac situation in an exam/patient room:whistling2: even though it's not a "hospital grade" device


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Why would you want to in a public building. If the breaker trips because of equipment. You are in the dark, There may be a Safety issue.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

In a dental office, there are emergency lights in the operatory's per NFPA 99, so that would not necessarily be an issue.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't say as I've ever seen a 277 ptac. Do they exist??


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Can't say as I've ever seen a 277 ptac. Do they exist??


They do, or at least they used to. I installed 8 single receipts of the 7-20R type in an office building remodel in '02-'03


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Can't say as I've ever seen a 277 ptac. Do they exist??


Ya don't mind fill me this word PTAC ?? I am lost on that word.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Ya don't mind fill me this word PTAC ?? I am lost on that word.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


 A *packaged terminal air conditioner* (often abbreviated *PTAC*) is a type of self-contained heating and air conditioning system commonly found in hotels and apartment buildings. Many are designed to go through a wall, having vents and heat sinks both inside and outside.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*I*

I thought that was an Indian outlet ? :001_huh:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Master Apprentice said:


>


It's upside down. The ground pin belongs down. :jester:


----------

